# حركات تحبهاا المرأة بالرجل وهو لا يدركهاااااا



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_سته حركات تحبها المرأه من الرجل وهو لا يدركها


عبارة عن ستة نقاط يمكن الرجل لايحس فيها بقدر المرأه


1- مسك اليدين بمناسبة او بدون مناسبة . هذه النقطه تحسس المرأه بالاطمئنان والشعور بالراحه




2-ان يبعد لها خصلات شعرها التي وقعت على وجهها. تعطي انطباع تام بالاهتمام والعنايه



3-مسح دموعها بأطراف اصابعك إذا تسبب لها أي شيء بالبكاء. 

حنـــــــــان لأبعد درجه



4-أن تقول لها كلمة ( أحبك ) حتى وهي غاضبة تسيطر على تفكيرها وتبادلك الشعور وأحيانا ترد لك الكلمه .




5-أن تقبل يديها وتعتبرها نعمة من الله وقل لها أنك تشكرالله أنه أهداك إياها.. 
تشعر المرأه عندها انها مميزه ولا أحد ينافسها في قلب الرجل



6-تقبيل جبينها عند وقفها بين يديك.

يشعر المرأه بأنها تملك الدنيا وهي معك ويجعلها أكثر تمسكا بك وحرصا على إرضائك_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*صح صح صح*


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

لى تعليق على تقبيل اليدين
فتقبيل اليدين للاباء الكهنه فقط
ولا اعتقد ان بعد الزواج اى واحد منهم بينفذ الكلام ده


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			صح صح صح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فضحى انا ها؟
ههههههه
يارب يسعد الجميع
مشكوره كتييير على المرور​_


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الهى كن قائدى قال:


> لى تعليق على تقبيل اليدين
> فتقبيل اليدين للاباء الكهنه فقط
> ولا اعتقد ان بعد الزواج اى واحد منهم بينفذ الكلام ده


اولاا ميرسى على مداخلاتك
ثانيا تقبيل الايد هنا ليست بها كما نقصد عندما نقبل ايدى الاباء الكهنة
واعتقد ان ده مفهوم ومش محتاج شرح
ومشكور كتيييير على المرور​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فضحى انا ها؟_
> _ههههههه_
> _يارب يسعد الجميع_
> 
> _مشكوره كتييير على المرور_



* صح ههههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الهى كن قائدى قال:


> لى تعليق على تقبيل اليدين
> فتقبيل اليدين للاباء الكهنه فقط
> ولا اعتقد ان بعد الزواج اى واحد منهم بينفذ الكلام ده


*لي تعليق على كلامك بعد اذنك طبعا*

*تقبيل الايدين انواع*

*تقبيل ايدين الزوجة او الحبيبة او الخطيبة *

*تقبيل ايدين الوالدين الام و الاب*

*تقبيل ايدين الاطفال *

*وتقبيل ايدين اباءنا الكهنة*

*ولكن تقبيل ايدين اباءنا الكهنة يختلف عن الباقيين*

*فنحن لا نقبل ايديهم هم ولكن نقبل البركة التي تأخذها عند حمل الجسد المقدس في القداس*

*اما تقبيل ايدين الوالدين والاطفال و الحبيبة فهي تقبيل الايد نفسها دلالة على الحب للزوجة والامتنان للوالدين والعطف للطفال*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_



صح ههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

سورىىىىى
بس يعنى تقدرى تقولى بعلم الشباب علشان يعملو العكس
ههههههههه
ورد على مداخلتك ده كله صحيح بدون شرح 
تقريبا مش محتاج شرح
ميرسى جدا على مرورك​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _سورىىىىى_
> _بس يعنى تقدرى تقولى بعلم الشباب علشان يعملو العكس_
> _ههههههههه_
> 
> _ميرسى جدا على مرورك_



* العكسسسسسسسسسس :smil8:*​


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> * العكسسسسسسسسسس :smil8:*​



اهدى مش لازم تكونى عصبيه​


----------



## rana1981 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلامك صح 100% وانا بحب كتير  انه حبيبي يعمل معي هيك*


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> كلامك صح 100% وانا بحب كتير انه حبيبي يعمل معي هيك


ميرسى على الاعتراف
وربنا يسعدك
مشكوره كتييير على المرور​


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لي تعليق على كلامك بعد اذنك طبعا*
> 
> *تقبيل الايدين انواع*
> 
> ...


طيب انا باقبل ايدى الكاهن للبركه 
والوالدين للشكر
والباقى ملوش لزمه:t9:


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_



طيب انا باقبل ايدى الكاهن للبركه 
والوالدين للشكر
والباقى ملوش لزمه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

       ممكن من وجهة نظرك انت يكون ملهوش لازمه
بس عند ناس تانى يكون مهم جدا و بيكون اسباب لتجنب مشاكل وزرع حب وموده
مشكور كتييير على مرورك​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا تونى تون كلامك صح
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
:big29:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الهى كن قائدى قال:


> طيب انا باقبل ايدى الكاهن للبركه
> والوالدين للشكر
> والباقى ملوش لزمه:t9:


*ممكن بالنسبة ليك مالوش لزمة*

*لكن لية لزمة مع ناس تاني *

*ولزمة قوية كمان ممكن تدوب اي مشكلة او خوف  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*فعلا معاك حق يا توني *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## سيزار (24 سبتمبر 2008)

يا عم تووووووووووووووووووونى فتح عيون البنات بقى ياعم لم الدور وخلى الحاجات دى فى سرك ... وبعدين اقولك حاجه من الاخر
خلى الفتره تاخد راحتها لان ربنا خالقنا بفتره حلوه قوى وتلقائيه ..

شكرا تونى ... وابقى لم الدور مش كدا شكلك هتفضح الدنيا هههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_



			مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا تونى تون كلامك صح
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىىىىىىى
هههههههه
كويس الواحد بيلم اعترفات علشان نتعلم
ميرسى كتييير على المرور​_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_



ممكن بالنسبة ليك مالوش لزمة

لكن لية لزمة مع ناس تاني 

ولزمة قوية كمان ممكن تدوب اي مشكلة او خوف​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اكييييييييد كلامك مظبوووووووط​_​


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_



فعلا معاك حق يا توني 
ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييييير
وميرسى اكتر على المرور
مشكووووووره​_


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			يا عم تووووووووووووووووووونى فتح عيون البنات بقى ياعم لم الدور وخلى الحاجات دى فى سرك ... وبعدين اقولك حاجه من الاخر
خلى الفتره تاخد راحتها لان ربنا خالقنا بفتره حلوه قوى وتلقائيه ..

شكرا تونى ... وابقى لم الدور مش كدا شكلك هتفضح الدنيا هههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

متخفششششششششش
انا بنصح الشباب مش علشان يعملو كده لاء علشان يعملو العكس متخفش
ههههههههههههه
اكيد كلامك صح الحاجه لما تكون تلقائيه اجمل بكتيييير من انك تكون على اساس دراسه او معرفه سابقه
مشكور على مدخلتك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسيييييييي ليك يا توني
بجد كل كلمة صح..صح..صحححححححححح
دا انتوا كده كشفتونا و عرفتوا ازاي احنا منفكر...*


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_



مرسيييييييي ليك يا توني
بجد كل كلمة صح..صح..صحححححححححح
دا انتوا كده كشفتونا و عرفتوا ازاي احنا منفكر...​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى
ههههههههههه
انتو اصلاا صفحه مفتوحه مش بتعرفو تخبوووووووو
ربنا يكون موجود فى كل علاقه
ميرسى على مرورك ومداخلتك
مشكوووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ههههههههههه
> انتو اصلاا صفحه مفتوحه مش بتعرفو تخبوووووووو
> ربنا يكون موجود فى كل علاقه
> ...



*هههههه
بس تعرف حاجة!!
البنت سهل انه الشب يفهمها..بس العكس صعب..
لييييييييييه؟؟ دا انتوا صعب اننا نقدر نفهم عليكوااااااا!!!*


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_



هههههه
بس تعرف حاجة!!
البنت سهل انه الشب يفهمها..بس العكس صعب..
لييييييييييه؟؟ دا انتوا صعب اننا نقدر نفهم عليكوااااااا!!!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

علشان الشاب بيستخدم العقل اكتر فى التفكييير لكن الشابه بتميل  للقلب واللى فى قلبها على لسانه
تقدرى تقولى علينا وعيين شويه
ميرسى على مرورك​_


----------



## Nana&Jesus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انت بجد بجد بجد بجد بتفهم بس بس اللى مبيستوعبوش النقاط دى بيعملوا كده :t32::t32: وبالتالى بنبقى كده:big4: وبنتمنى نبقى كده:smi106:


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

nana&jesus قال:


> انت بجد بجد بجد بجد بتفهم بس بس اللى مبيستوعبوش النقاط دى بيعملوا كده :t32::t32: وبالتالى بنبقى كده:big4: وبنتمنى نبقى كده:smi106:


ايه يا بنتى الافتره ده
هههههههههه
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووره​​


----------



## ava bishoy son (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا تونى​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			موضوع جميل جدا تونى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىى 
ومشكور على المرور​_


----------



## علي مزيكا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور على الكلام الجميل


----------



## dodi lover (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله عليك يا تونى يا فاقس البنات

صح الصح

تماااااااااااااااااااااموووووووووز

ميرسى على الموضوع يا باشا​


----------



## Esther (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه الفضايح ديه يا تونى
ربنا يسامحك يا شيخ كشفتنا وعرفت الشباب احنا بنحب ايه

ع العموم

ميرسى جدا جدا على الموضوع الحلو ده
بجد عاشت ايديك 
وهو فعلا صح جدا بجد البنت بتبقلا سعيده جدااااااااااااااااا
لما تحصلها اى حاجه من دول​


----------



## SALVATION (25 سبتمبر 2008)

_



			مشكووووووور على الكلام الجميل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى على المرور
مشكووووووور​_


----------



## SALVATION (25 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			الله عليك يا تونى يا فاقس البنات

صح الصح

تماااااااااااااااااااااموووووووووز

ميرسى على الموضوع يا باشا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى
اى خدمه اسكت بقى علشان منضربش
ههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور 
مشكووووووووووووور​_


----------



## SALVATION (25 سبتمبر 2008)

_


			ايه الفضايح ديه يا تونى
ربنا يسامحك يا شيخ كشفتنا وعرفت الشباب احنا بنحب ايه

ع العموم

ميرسى جدا جدا على الموضوع الحلو ده
بجد عاشت ايديك 
وهو فعلا صح جدا بجد البنت بتبقلا سعيده جدااااااااااااااااا
لما تحصلها اى حاجه من دول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انتى زعلانه ليه ديه فرصه
ثم انا زى ما ذكرت قبل كده انا بفهم الشباب علشان يعملو العكس
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يسعد الجميع
ميرسى على مرورك ومدخلتك
مشكووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههه لا عندك حق انا بنت وبقولك انت بتكلم صح


----------



## SALVATION (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_


iam_with_you قال:



			ههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههه لا عندك حق انا بنت وبقولك انت بتكلم صح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب كويس وادى شهاده تانى
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا بجد ياتونى
ميرررررررررسي كتير​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*+*

تقبيل يد الحبيبة .. سواء الخطيبة او الزوجة .. يكون عادةً في راحة اليد ( باطنها )  و ليس على ظهر اليد ، أما تقبيل يد الكاهن فتكون على ظهر اليد .. 

كما ان القيمة ليست فى الفعل ذاته .. و لكن فيما وراء الفعل .. فتقبيل يد الكاهن كما سبق و اوضح الاخوة أنه على سبيل البركة .. اما تقبيل يد الحبيبة فيكون بدافع الحب و الاعتراف بالنعمة التي وهبها الله لهذا الشخص .. و في بعض الاحيان يكون رياء و نفاق  .. و لكن هذا ليس موضوعنا .. نحن نتحدث عن النية الصافية الصادقة 

الكتاب يقول .. إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها ثمنها يفوق لألىء كثيرة الثمن .. 

أفلا تستحق هذه المرأة الفاضلة التي يفوق ثمنها اللألىء الكثيرة الثمن أن نُقبل يدها ؟


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mina_picasso (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جااااااااااااااااااامد توني.

من بكرة حنمشي نبوسسسسسسسس :love45:

هههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_


y_a_r_a قال:



موضوع جميل جدا بجد ياتونى
ميرررررررررسي كتير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييييييييييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك الجميل
مشكوووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_


redemption قال:



*+*

تقبيل يد الحبيبة .. سواء الخطيبة او الزوجة .. يكون عادةً في راحة اليد ( باطنها )  و ليس على ظهر اليد ، أما تقبيل يد الكاهن فتكون على ظهر اليد .. 

كما ان القيمة ليست فى الفعل ذاته .. و لكن فيما وراء الفعل .. فتقبيل يد الكاهن كما سبق و اوضح الاخوة أنه على سبيل البركة .. اما تقبيل يد الحبيبة فيكون بدافع الحب و الاعتراف بالنعمة التي وهبها الله لهذا الشخص .. و في بعض الاحيان يكون رياء و نفاق  .. و لكن هذا ليس موضوعنا .. نحن نتحدث عن النية الصافية الصادقة 

الكتاب يقول .. إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها ثمنها يفوق لألىء كثيرة الثمن .. 

أفلا تستحق هذه المرأة الفاضلة التي يفوق ثمنها اللألىء الكثيرة الثمن أن نُقبل يدها ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بجدا انا متشكر جدا لتوضيحك الجميل
حقيقى تسلم ايدك
وميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_


لوقا عادل قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mina_picasso قال:



*موضوع جااااااااااااااااااامد توني.

من بكرة حنمشي نبوسسسسسسسس :love45:

هههههههههههههه ​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووور_​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

دى نصايح جامدة اوى اوى  محتفظ بيها فى ئلبى
وحلوين جدا


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mena magdy said قال:



			دى نصايح جامدة اوى اوى  محتفظ بيها فى ئلبى
وحلوين جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

* أيه المواضيع الجامده دى يا تونى 
ميررررررررررررسى وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Kiril (25 أكتوبر 2008)

و لا حاجه بتعمر يا بني


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

​*اية  دة يا تونى *
*انت تعرف كل الحاجات دى منين *
*اوعى تكون بتراقبنى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا لموضوعك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## viviane tarek (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا" تونى تون
كلامك حلو اوى اوى
وصح جدا"
:ab4:
ورضا" على ان الراجل مش بيعمل كدة بعد الزواج
لا   لا    لالا
انا زوجى بيعمل كدة واكثر بعد الزواج
:36_3_11:
وممكن يا تونى تون اضيف شئ مهم برضة
-لما يفتح لها باب العربية حتى لو العربية بالروموت
-لما بيتلهف عليها لما تكون مريضة ويعرض مساعدتهل
     ويطلب منها ان ترتاح ومتتعبش نفسها فالبيت
:Flower:
-لما يشكرها على كل شئ بتعملة 
    برغم انة واجب عليها بيدل انة بيقدرها
:748pf:
-لما يشكر فيها امام الناس دة بيفرحها جدا"
-لما يبدى اعجابة بيها وبجملها وزوقها ديما"
:471qu:    :466zc:
طبعا" مش تمثيل او رياء لا بجد ويكون الكلام طالع من القلب
كدة هتحس انها بين ادين الراجل المناسب 
ويشوف سعتها الست لما بترضيها بيحصل اية
:36_3_18:
انا اسفة على التطويل
فعلا" موضوع رائع يا تونى تون
ربنا يبركك
:36_22_26: *​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_


dona nabil قال:



* أيه المواضيع الجامده دى يا تونى 
ميررررررررررررسى وربنا معاك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
ومرورك الجميل
حقيقى مشكوره كتيييير_​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_


kiro_shohdy قال:



			و لا حاجه بتعمر يا بني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههه
لاء ازى
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووور​_​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_


come with me قال:



​*اية  دة يا تونى *
*انت تعرف كل الحاجات دى منين *
*اوعى تكون بتراقبنى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا لموضوعك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاء خالص
ميرسى كتييير 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_


viviane tarek قال:



*فعلا" تونى تون
كلامك حلو اوى اوى
وصح جدا"
:ab4:
ورضا" على ان الراجل مش بيعمل كدة بعد الزواج
لا   لا    لالا
انا زوجى بيعمل كدة واكثر بعد الزواج
:36_3_11:
وممكن يا تونى تون اضيف شئ مهم برضة
-لما يفتح لها باب العربية حتى لو العربية بالروموت
-لما بيتلهف عليها لما تكون مريضة ويعرض مساعدتهل
     ويطلب منها ان ترتاح ومتتعبش نفسها فالبيت
:flower:
-لما يشكرها على كل شئ بتعملة 
    برغم انة واجب عليها بيدل انة بيقدرها
:748pf:
-لما يشكر فيها امام الناس دة بيفرحها جدا"
-لما يبدى اعجابة بيها وبجملها وزوقها ديما"
:471qu:    :466zc:
طبعا" مش تمثيل او رياء لا بجد ويكون الكلام طالع من القلب
كدة هتحس انها بين ادين الراجل المناسب 
ويشوف سعتها الست لما بترضيها بيحصل اية
:36_3_18:
انا اسفة على التطويل
فعلا" موضوع رائع يا تونى تون
ربنا يبركك
:36_22_26: *​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على مدخلتك الجميلة ومرورك
حقيقى مرسى كتيير على الاضافه
مشكووووووره​_​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*عرفتوا منين يا واد :smil16:*


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخ توني
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_


جيلان قال:



*عرفتوا منين يا واد :smil16:*

أنقر للتوسيع...

مفيش حاجه بتستخبه يا باشا
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_


كليمو قال:



مشكور اخ توني
سلام المسيح
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووور خالص_​


----------

